# Windows Movie Maker- Problem with GIF Files



## rocker_chick626

Hi, 
So here my problem, I have windows movie maker version 2.1 for windows XP and it runs perfectly well except for when I try to import a GIF file. It imports it as a 24 hour long clip and the clip dosen't move its like a freeze frame picture of the file. I have friends who use these types of files and it works in theirs.... so I don't know whats wrong with mineI:4-dontkno. I was wondering, might any of you have a clue?


----------



## koala

Hi, welcome to TSF

Instead of importing the gif as a video clip, try importing it as a picture. It will still animate properly and should fix the timeline problem.

Or you could use a converter program to change the gif into an avi and then import the avi.


----------



## Inactive

i don't use wmm, but it is possible that the display time for each frame is set to extensively long periods of time? 
the 2d animator program i use has a setting to display frames in 1/100 of a second. just check to see what the display time is on each frame of yours.


----------



## rocker_chick626

*to first poster*:Ok i tried doing that....but i'm not very good wiht WMM cause i just started messing around with it so.... how do you import them as one or the other? i tried clicking both import as video and picture and it was still the same with both. Then i downloaded a GIF to AVI converter and all it did was make the clip shorter but the same or made the graphis all messed up....could you give me a ocuple steps as to how to do it? i would really appreciate it

*to second poster* hehe..um idk if you can but if you can could you explain how to do that to..?


----------



## koala

From the menu on the left, select Import Pictures. Select your gif. Drag it into the timeline and click the Play button in the preview area.

Right-click the imported file to see its properties. What does it say for duration, and is this the same as the time shown in the preview area?

Post the gif file here and I'll see if I can play it in WMM.


----------



## rocker_chick626

the duration says the same thing ... ok here is the GIF


----------



## koala

It plays with no problems in Movie Maker and Firefox, and all the details look ok. 

filesize: 36kb
duration: 1.30sec
width: 160
height: 120
framerate: 10fps


----------



## rocker_chick626

then i have no idea what is wrong with mine....it appears it mine with the info as 
size:36.04
duration: 24:00:00.0
width:160
height:120
Frame rate: 30 fps

why does my movie maker increase the frame rate and duration...is there any way to change it?


----------



## koala

Do you only have this one clip open in the timeline and collection areas? I'm no Movie Maker expert, so I'm just guessing that the gif's properties might be altered to fit in with any other clips in the timeline. But that's just a guess. There's nothing wrong with the file.

I've saved the gif as a wmv video clip. Unzip and import it into movie maker and see if it plays properly.


----------



## rocker_chick626

its the only clip i have in there right now but i'll see if your version works


----------



## rocker_chick626

that one works perfectly but mine don't ......this is so confusing i'll try saving it as a wmv file and see if that helps


----------



## koala

Does your gif play properly if you open it in a browser window?

Have a look in Tools > Options > Advanced tab. I've got Picture Duration 5 seconds and Transition Duration 1.25 seconds. That's the only setting I can find that has anything to do with putting pictures (gifs) into a video timeline.

It won't be a problem with graphics drivers or codecs, so until someone wiser comes along with a simple answer the only thing I can suggest is that you reinstall Movie Maker or try an earlier version.


----------



## rocker_chick626

grrr..ok well i still can't figure out what is worng with it and i can't reinstall it because it was pre-installed on my computer with windows XP when i bought it. Is there a way to uninstall it without havign to reinstall all of windows?


----------



## xoCraziiChicox

i have the same problem!!! its annoying and i dont want to have to download a program just to get every one of my gifs to work. gifs used to work for me, but it does the same thing as it does for them! i wish i knew how i could change the duration! >< of anyone knows anything on how to fix it...please help!!!!!


----------



## zuluclayman

In Koala's post 2 above this there is the method - In WMM go to Tools - Options - Adavanced and set the Picture Duration and Transition duration (though there shouldn't be any transitions in your GIF) to the lowest value (usually .125 of a second) That determines how long each frame of a video (or in your case a GIF) stays on screen.
Try this and post back.


----------

